# Men: women are gold diggers. Also men: pEaK fErTiLiTy is 23, by the time your 30, 90% of your eggs are dead.



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I really like the whole "women are gold diggers" thing, especially when it is an argument that typically goes with dudes who think 40 year old men should be going for 18 year old women. I guess she was supposed to make all her money in lemonade stands and bake sales? Also, women having 10% of eggs remaining means that she can only have 400,000 babies and not millions. How sad. How terribly sad. 


Anyway, I used to be a gold digger. My dad shipped in dirt from Alaska. We had a full basement set up for panning. That shit is therapeutic.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I think the men who say things like that are ultimately worried about something like this happening to them:









PJ Washington’s Ex-Wife Brittany Renner Said If Women Want Easy Pay Day They Should “F*ck An Athlete, They’re Really Dumb”


In recent hours, Charlotte Hornets' PJ Washington made headlines after rumors surfaced suggesting his ex-wife filed for divorce just two weeks after having his baby, getting $200k a month in child support. This rumor quickly spread around the league, with fans going crazy after finding out...




www.yardbarker.com





Someone mentioned the two here and wow that has to be one of the worst ways for a woman to leave a man.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

You both work together hopefully to bring as much as you can. It is just that what many women bring (children, home) might be overlooked.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Remember being 18 and thinking how creepy those guys were? The ones over 30 hanging around, flashing their money?

And yeah, the dude’s talking about gold diggers generally don’t have any gold to dig. 
Fool’s gold maybe.

Some dude on a discord tried to get me to send him nudes and when I declined, sent me his bank balance with “you missed out bitch. I’m a nice guy” 😅

I also used to get random Facebook messages asking if I’m looking for a sugar daddy.

I married a dude well below my social and financial class.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

ESFJMouse said:


> I get it with the exceptional athlete type, but otherwise men who say this...it is just like ???? If you are both giving freely of yourselves, to make the other happy isn't that all that is important. IMHO if a man is going into it with this mindset it will never work because he can only see what he brings. But you both work together hopefully to bring as much as you can. It is just that what many women bring (children, home) might be overlooked.


Yep, I 100% agree with you but quite a lot of people do view relationships to be somewhat transactional.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> Remember being 18 and thinking how creepy those guys were? The ones over 30 hanging around, flashing their money?


Yes. It's really weird. 



> I also used to get random Facebook messages asking if I’m looking for a sugar daddy.


I've literally had a guy on reddit message me for a platonic sugar relationship. I was so confused. 

I'm not in any nsfw subs (except a joke one, where actual bumble bee butts are blurred out and parked not safe for work, because that's hilarious). I've not posted/respond to any kind of sexual topic on reddit. I mostly use it for the nuerodiverse community as I'm ADHD/ASD. I was going to ignore him, but was so confused on why that I responded to ask him what subs he saw me in that would think I'd want his money. Turns out, he worked on wallstreet, and saw a comment i made in wallstreetbets/thought I was funny, and genuinely wanted to pay me to talk to him as friends. I just felt bad for the dude. I refused taking his money, or giving him any banking info etc because I'm not into that and even the idea just felt super gross, but his profile was real and I said I'd have free platonic conversations if that's seriously all he was interested in. That lasted a month, then he tried to get nudes and give me money..... 

Wtf. I just said that i had been very clear about my boundaries, and that was absolutely not something i was comfortable with and that I was done talking to him and haven't responded sense.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Also, women having 10% of eggs remaining means that she can only have 400,000 babies and not millions.


This women over 35 having infertility issues was hard pushed during the Bush Administration. They wanted younger people breeding because there was insufficient population to fund the social security draw from the predicted boomer generation retirement. What they didn't predict was that the job market tanked because of technological advancements and outsourcing so, rather than being funders, the grown up babies from the push have become liabilities. 

Also, female fertility rates are produced by tracking the ages that mothers give birth. Most mothers intentionally give birth before they're 35 so of course rates decrease at 35 and over. This doesn't mean that females become less fertile at 35 - 40 since it only takes one egg and one sperm to connect. Also, sperm quality is optimum at 25 and younger, losing motility over time.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

mia-me said:


> This women over 35 having infertility issues was hard pushed during the Bush Administration. They wanted younger people breeding because there was insufficient population to fund the social security draw from the predicted boomer generation retirement. What they didn't predict was that the job market tanked because of technological advancements and outsourcing so, rather than being funders, the grown up babies from the push have become liabilities.
> 
> Also, female fertility rates are produced by tracking the ages that mothers give birth. Most mothers intentionally give birth before they're 35 so of course rates decrease at 35 and over. This doesn't mean that females become less fertile at 35 - 40 since it only takes one egg and one sperm to connect. Also, sperm quality is optimum at 25 and younger, losing motility over time.


Father's age matters a lot more than people seem to think as well. 

<<It is thought that accumulation of chromosomal aberrations and mutations during the maturation of male germ cells are responsible for increasing risks of certain conditions with advancing paternal age. The amount of DNA damage in sperm of men aged 36–57 is three times that of men <35 years.

<<A case‐control study of 10 162 matched pairs reported a threefold increase in risk of retinoblastoma for fathers ⩾45 years18 and a 50% increased risk of childhood acute lymphoblastic leukaemia for fathers aged 35 years or more was found in a historical cohort of 434 933 live births.19 There is conflicting evidence regarding congenital heart defects, although it has been estimated that among offspring of men aged >35 years, about 5% of cases may be attributable to advanced paternal age.10

<<results from a Swedish population based cohort study have been used to estimate that the increase in paternal age since 1980 could account for about 10% of new cases of schizophrenia diagnosed in the UK in 2002.20 Advanced paternal age is associated with increased risk of cancers in offspring (for example, breast, prostate, nervous system).









Advanced paternal age: How old is too old?


Average paternal age in the UK is increasing. The public health implications of this trend have not been widely anticipated or debated. This commentary aims to contribute to such a debate. Accumulated chromosomal aberrations and mutations occurring during ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov










Error - Cookies Turned Off







onlinelibrary.wiley.com


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I really like the whole "women are gold diggers" thing, especially when it is an argument that typically goes with dudes who think 40 year old men should be going for 18 year old women. I guess she was supposed to make all her money in lemonade stands and bake sales? Also, women having 10% of eggs remaining means that she can only have 400,000 babies and not millions. How sad. How terribly sad.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I used to be a gold digger. My dad shipped in dirt from Alaska. We had a full basement set up for panning. That shit is therapeutic.


If you’re male and looking to marry, it’s your responsibility to pick an appropriate partner. That includes screening out gold diggers if that is of concern. The problem is a twist on the old male adage - “A stiff dick has no conscience.” Not only is that true, it also has no brains. And as our sensory system goes into overdrive our common sense abandons us. Some of us choose poorly, others, with more wisdom and restraint, do better.

And the ladies also need to choose wisely. I’ve seen too many in love with a man who cannot provide. Their quality of life can range from less than average to abysmal.

So while fornicating can be fun, in the long term we need to add a jigger of good judgement to form a productive union.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Also, women having 10% of eggs remaining means that she can only have 400,000 babies and not millions. How sad. How terribly sad.


Women are more fertile when they're younger than 35+, its science not opinion and generally speaking, men prefer younger women still in this current time and age. You can disagree or dislike it if you want, doesn't change anything just like how the majority of women want men larger/taller than they are.

All those millenniums of breeding has pretty much ensured that people with outlier genetics are less likely to pass on their genes. I.E Asexual people will always be in the minority coz their behavior does not create more off springs.

If you look at this objectively, smaller men with high intellect should be the current meta since we're pressed for space (think airplanes, public transport, apartment space in metropolitan cities etc... it's the information age, why do you need to be so physically large like 6ft 4? Does it make sense? I think our preferences hasn't caught up at the same rate as how fast our society is changing, maybe in the next 200 years we'll see a huge shift in what each gender is attracted to etc...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> Women are more fertile when they're younger than 35+, its science not opinion and generally speaking, men prefer younger women still in this current time and age. You can disagree or dislike it if you want, doesn't change anything just like how the majority of women want men larger/taller than they are.
> 
> All those millenniums of breeding has pretty much ensured that people with outlier genetics are less likely to pass on their genes. I.E Asexual people will always be in the minority coz their behavior does not create more off springs.
> 
> If you look at this objectively, smaller men with high intellect should be the current meta since we're pressed for space (think airplanes, public transport, apartment space in metropolitan cities etc... it's the information age, why do you need to be so physically large like 6ft 4? Does it make sense? I think our preferences hasn't caught up at the same rate as how fast our society is changing, maybe in the next 200 years we'll see a huge shift in what each gender is attracted to etc...


1.) Where did I say fertility did not decease at 35? I'm waiting. I clearly said, at 30 she only has about 400,000 eggs and not the millions that she's born with. This is factual, whether you like it or not.

2.) Decrease in fertility is just a part of aging. It affects men as well. Sperm declines in quality after 35 as well, leading to a lot of issues including a much higher rate of birth defects, down syndrome, autism, miscarriage, death to the mother, higher rates of cleft palate, heart defects,


3.) Anecdotally, I became pregnant at 28, the literal ONE time we didn't use protection. So I wouldn't count "she's probably infertile nearing 30" as any type of protection unless you wanna be dad lol


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> 1.) Where did I say fertility did not decease at 35? I'm waiting. I clearly said, at 30 she only has about 400,000 eggs and not the millions that she's born with. This is factual, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 2.) Decrease in fertility is just a part of aging. It affects men as well. Sperm declines in quality after 35 as well, leading to a lot of issues including a much higher rate of birth defects, down syndrome, autism, miscarriage, death to the mother, higher rates of cleft palate, heart defects,
> 
> ...


Noone is saying fertility doesn't effect men and you're not refuting that as you age your fertility gets worse so wtfs the point of your post then?


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

This video fits perfectly here.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’ve had 3 cousins all have babies after 45.
Ain’t no way in hades…….


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

It appears that some don't understand how conception works. Once a month, one or two eggs drop, not 400,000 or 2,000,000. Pregnancy isn't a numbers game, relative to eggs. But it is a numbers game, relative to sperm.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

mia-me said:


> It appears that some don't understand how inception works. Once a month, one or two eggs drop, not 400,000 or 2,000,000. Pregnancy isn't a numbers game, relative to eggs. But it is a numbers game, relative to sperm.


Some of them are not viable. And a lot more are unviable as age moves on. The numbers game may be relative to sperm, but the multiplier is the egg, which can only be 1 or 0. And the more you age, the more zeros you get. Fertility is influenced by a lot of other factors, one being overweight, which proves that the body positivity movement has no stand.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

FreeKekistan said:


> Some of them are not viable. And a lot more are unviable as age moves on. The numbers game may be relative to sperm, but the multiplier is the egg, which can only be 1 or 0. And the more you age, the more zeros you get. Fertility is influenced by a lot of other factors, one being overweight, which proves that the body positivity movement has no stand.


Did you know that eggs have never been tested for viability because it's illegal to do so?


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

mia-me said:


> Did you know that eggs have never been tested for viability because it's illegal to do so?


Provide law.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> Noone is saying fertility doesn't effect men and you're not refuting that as you age your fertility gets worse so wtfs the point of your post then?


Wtf is the point of your comment?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Fertility declines for both men and women after age 35, yet the majority of the focus is almost always on the women. I guess because we are the ones who have to physically deal with the pregnancy. 

It's doing a real disservice to both sexes, tbh.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

Queen of Cups said:


> It's doing a real disservice to both sexes, tbh.


It's not women's "fault" only. It's also men's fault because they don't condition their relationship on having kids. I said it before, women control access to sex, men control access to relationships.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

FreeKekistan said:


> Provide law.


I don't know the law but here's an article that mentions it.









A Fertility First: Human Egg Cells Grow Up in Lab


For the first time, scientists have managed to grow mature human eggs from immature cells in the lab, a technique that may eventually help save the fertility of female cancer patients who aren’t eligible for traditional egg harvest. Researchers from Northwestern University took immature egg...




www.wired.com







> But regulations from the National Institutes of Health won't let scientists fertilize human eggs for research


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

mia-me said:


> I don't know the law but here's an article that mentions it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they do IVF they technically do these tests. Because they technically fertilize them and watch them grow a bit and then implant them. Derive the data from there. Do you mean that they don't allow to start lives only to end them afterwards in some jar that they would then discard just for the data? BASED. I approve.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

FreeKekistan said:


> When they do IVF they technically do these tests. Because they technically fertilize them and watch them grow a bit and then implant them. Derive the data from there.


You can't derive meaningful statistics for the general population by solely analyzing data from people who are already having fertility issues.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

mia-me said:


> You can't derive meaningful statistics for the general population by solely analyzing data from people who are already having fertility issues.


If the egg doesn't evolve, then it is not viable, they don't just implant the egg like that. You can get your statistics about the egg that way. This isn't about the development long term. It is strictly about viability to be fertilized.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

FreeKekistan said:


> If the egg doesn't evolve, then it is not viable, they don't just implant the egg like that. You can get your statistics about the egg that way. This isn't about the development long term. It is strictly about viability to be fertilized.


Analogous, gauging the general public through analytics of people with personality disorders. OMG, 80% of the population suffer from emotional dysregulation! 😄


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Fertility varies and is individual just like metabolism and aging. A 37 year old can have an egg quality and count of a 28 year old. A 30 year old can be in premature ovarian failure. A woman can be in menopause at 41or 51. Any obgyn can tell you it is individual. I know of 20 something women who had risky pregnancies with bedrest for preeclampsia and i have a 45 year friend who had a healthy fit pregnancy.

Anyways depends where you live on some level. Some girls dont go into puberty until later due to regulations on dairy in the country they live in. Their window will be different. Drinking milk without growth hormones impacts you.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

ESFJMouse said:


> Fertility varies and is individual just like metabolism and aging. A 37 year old can have an egg quality and count of a 28 year old. A 30 year old can be in premature ovarian failure. A woman can be in menopause at 41or 51. Any obgyn can tell you it is individual. I know of 20 something women who had risky pregnancies with bedrest for preeclampsia and i have a 45 year friend who had a healthy fit pregnancy.
> 
> Anyways depends where you live on some level. Some girls dont go into puberty until later due to regulations on dairy in the country they live in. Their window will be different.


Yup, quality and count varies premised on genetics and environmental influence.

And to stress this one more time, fertility rates are premised on live births by mother's age. Most mothers have children before they're 35 so the highest rates of 'fertility' will appear to be in those age categories. This doesn't mean that women 35-40 aren't fertile. It's that women generally don't choose to have their children at that age.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Wtf is the point of your comment?


To let u know that theres no pnt in ur post? I might as well start a post saying the Earth isn't flat. Capt Obvs.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

It's the guys fault for picking women that are materialistic and then simping for them. I make similar mistakes, when you're a guy with few options if you have a little money it increase your value but then they wonder why they attract those women. lol at pot dealer jorge in 90 day fiance. If you treat her like a celeb she'll treat you like a fan.

You gotta treat it like you're interviewing a potential job prospect. Would this person really have both your interests at heart? Could you imagine working together with them? Don't put their interests above your own, I learned that the hard way. Don't put more effort than they are willing to put in.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> To let u know that theres no pnt in ur post? I might as well start a post saying the Earth isn't flat. Capt Obvs.


So, you hyper focus on one half of my post, to say "bUt ThAtS TrUe wOmEN AGe" while dropping the other part entirely, but do have to admit that aging effects fertility in men as well (which, is kind of a big deal, considering that the older the father is, the higher chance of not just birth defects/serious issues for the child, but also the mother and child DYING in child birth, yes, even if she's 18-23.) Then you made an earlier point of "mEn ArE aTtRaCTeD tO yOuNngER woOmEN wHEaThEr YoU liKe iT oR NoT" (guess, what, so are women?? For every man that ages like George Clooney, there are hundreds of Leo DiCaprios.... ) And old gross dudes think 18 year olds want them outside of their money. 

And this post is entirely meaningless? If you can't see the circular reasoning/cognitive dissonance over there, that's not really on me.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

horseloverfat said:


> If you treat her like a celeb she'll treat you like a fan.


Damn, that's hot! I love that take. I'ma use this one.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

double post


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

horseloverfat said:


> If you treat her like a celeb she'll treat you like a fan.


Yeah, of course it's important to actually be a person with your own hobbies/interests/etc. That doesn't mean that you can't actually appreciate the person you're with, and appreciating that person doesn't have to look like not having boundaries/goals/interests etc. That's not really the same. 

This specific line did kind of inspire me... 

(Fair warning for many men on this forum: these pics contain a post wall ancient 32 year old woman, who obviously has a nose ring (ruined/basic bitch), regularly neglects to wear anything for self preservation like face cream/sunscreen/anti wrinkle cream (despite being the crypt keeper), has insomnia, and is not wearing make up, and as mentioned is 32, so you can hear the eggs shriveling, also she's very bad at housecleaning & probably isn't very lady like, and also says "fuck" too much. Sorry in advance to your eyes if you click link)


https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/if-you-treat-her-like-a-celeb-shell-treat-you-like-a-fan-a-montage.1361101/


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yep, I 100% agree with you but quite a lot of people do view relationships to be somewhat transactional.


This might be related to the interest interaction style identified by Linda Berrens.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Mark R said:


> This might be related to the interest interaction style identified by Linda Berrens.


Hm, after university the only academic work I've done with MBTI was work on a research team with Dario Nardi at UCLA (Many years ago, Nardi has since moved on.). What does Linda Berrens have to say about interest interaction styles?


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hm, after university the only academic work I've done with MBTI was work on a research team with Dario Nardi at UCLA (Many years ago, Nardi has since moved on.). What does Linda Berrens have to say about interest interaction styles?


Linda Berrens is a theorist, like David Kiersey or Carl Jung, and bases her work on her own observations. She is not a neuroscientist. So take it based on what it is worth to you. She says that certain personality types, such as artisans, are more likely to base decisions on the "What's in it for me?" question. She calls this interaction style the "interest" interaction style.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Mark R said:


> Linda Berrens is a theorist, like David Kiersey or Carl Jung, and bases her work on her own observations. She is not a neuroscientist. So take it based on what it is worth to you. She says that certain personality types, such as artisans, are more likely to base decisions on the "What's in it for me?" question. She calls this interaction style the "interest" interaction style.


I would agree, but I would say environmental influences such as parenting/upbringing, life experience, what part of the world you live in, etc. would all have a significant influence on such an outlook.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope most of my eggs are dead. Considering my youngest child is about to be 15. I don’t need any accidents. I’d prefer not to be one of those 60 year olds with kids in school (uh no thank you).

My point is, where exactly is the insult? I’ve always understood it’s supposed to be an insult. As far as a blanket statement. Aside from women In their late 30s who desperately wanted children and had a missed opportunity with fertility. I’d say that is likely a small percentage of women. It seems more common that women who don’t have kids by that age or marry often times choose that. At least from what I’ve seen.

They’re still trolling this hmm 🤔 🤣. Just fart in their Sammich 😉.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I would agree, but I would say environmental influences such as parenting/upbringing, life experience, what part of the world you live in, etc. would all have a significant influence on such an outlook.


Yeah this exactly. I notice with myself growing up with a masculine mother and a feminine father who eventually got divorced that growing up without a strong father feminizes men so they don't know how to handle life as well. I didn't learn to drive until I was 19 and could barely even ask someone out until I was 20. The J and P types could be influenced by this sort of upbringing.


----------

